# Pic of dead bodies found ashore



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

_Edit: Link removed because pic was changed and gave only link to the origin site. There is tons of porn on that site. Next time save the picture and upload it so the picture doesnt chamge. _


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's probably the worst sh*t I ever seen in my life


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that pic being that big makes it even worse


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> That's probably the worst sh*t I ever seen in my life
> [snapback]822045[/snapback]​


agreed thats some brutal f*cking sh*t man i feel bad


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*SICK BASTARD!!, whats the point of posting this.. Your an asshole!







This thread should be









This is so inappropriate!!!*


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

damn....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

will some one please resize that pic and stick, in nice big red/bold letters -

OWNED

for me please? thanks.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> *SICK BASTARD!!, whats the point of posting this.. Your an asshole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> *SICK BASTARD!!, whats the point of posting this.. Your an asshole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to show you guys the massive effect of the Tsunami. If this isn't appropriate, please contact the Mods to have this closed. Thanks!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wtf man that is soooo dis respectful, close this sh*t...


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

why are all the faces black?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Akoto said:


> I just want to show you guys the massive effect of the Tsunami. If this isn't appropriate, please contact the Mods to have this closed. Thanks!
> [snapback]822066[/snapback]​


the f*ck, no YOU CLOSE IT. asswipe


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Because the bodies are decomposing and the skin is dead (turns black). That's why they're also all bloated.

Terrible sh*t anyway


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

akoto just remove the pic
edit your thraed and hit remove picture

and peacock no


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> wtf man that is soooo dis respectful, close this sh*t...
> [snapback]822067[/snapback]​


Simmer down Daniel Son

On the top Left part of the window, theres a button that says ''BACK''
It works WOnders, really does


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> why are all the faces black?
> [snapback]822068[/snapback]​


they are decomposing.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> the f*ck, no YOU CLOSE IT. asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you figure he's supposed to close a thread without being a mod exactly?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

As for being disrespectful, how is it being disrespectful? People should see what happened over there because it's one of the worst tragedies to happen in some time. Saying "oh f*ck that, I don't want to see it" is the sh*t that's disrespectful. Burying your head in the sand and acting like some vague number of people in some vague far away country died some vague and unknown death is disrespectful.

You ever been to a holocaust museum before? It's FULL of pictures of bodies of naked jews killed by Hitler loaded on truck beds, piled up or whatever. Not because jews want to disrespect their ancestors who died as a result of the holocaust, because they want to pay respect by making people aware of what happened.

So sincerly, remove the sand from your vagina and don't click the f*cking thread if you've got an issue with it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> How do you figure he's supposed to close a thread without being a mod exactly?
> [snapback]822079[/snapback]​


take the pictures down...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> As for being disrespectful, how is it being disrespectful? People should see what happened over there because it's one of the worst tragedies to happen in some time. Saying "oh f*ck that, I don't want to see it" is the sh*t that's disrespectful. Burying your head in the sand and acting like some vague number of people in some vague far away country died some vague and unknown death is disrespectful.
> 
> You ever been to a holocaust museum before? It's FULL of pictures of bodies of naked jews killed by Hitler loaded on truck beds, piled up or whatever. Not because jews want to disrespect their ancestors who died as a result of the holocaust, because they want to pay respect by making people aware of what happened.
> 
> ...


Sorry for adopting the standards of my President. Remember showing caskets of soldiers is "disrespectful" and somewhat illegal. Carry on...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

imagine the foul stink of the rotting flesh.. f*ck i would hate picking that mess up..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> So sincerly, remove the sand from your vagina and don't click the f*cking thread if you've got an issue with it.
> [snapback]822090[/snapback]​


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Makes you feel insignificant, doesn't it?

-PK


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> Sorry for adopting the standards of my President. Remember showing caskets of soldiers is "disrespectful" and somewhat illegal. Carry on...
> [snapback]822096[/snapback]​


First off, f*ck your president.

Second, perhaps you can highlight the caskets full of dead soldiers in the picture for me, I can't find them anywhere.

And third, showing caskets of soldiers isn't illegal because it's disrespectful, it's illegal because it hurts the war movement and makes people less gung-ho about blowing up arabs, something sh*t-head in chief can't afford to have happen.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Makes you feel insignificant, doesn't it?
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]822102[/snapback]​


not really, no.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> First off, f*ck your president.
> 
> Second, perhaps you can highlight the caskets full of dead soldiers in the picture for me, I can't find them anywhere.
> 
> ...


In re:

1) heh, if you can't beat em, join em lolol

2) I was referring to how any showing of mass death is disrespectful (under United States standards)

3) Its illegal because my leader says so


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> As for being disrespectful, how is it being disrespectful? People should see what happened over there because it's one of the worst tragedies to happen in some time. Saying "oh f*ck that, I don't want to see it" is the sh*t that's disrespectful. Burying your head in the sand and acting like some vague number of people in some vague far away country died some vague and unknown death is disrespectful.
> 
> You ever been to a holocaust museum before? It's FULL of pictures of bodies of naked jews killed by Hitler loaded on truck beds, piled up or whatever. Not because jews want to disrespect their ancestors who died as a result of the holocaust, because they want to pay respect by making people aware of what happened.
> 
> ...


Very well said eltwitcho!







*Filo: don't pretend to be an Angel







Go wipe your own ass and stick in your mothers mouth


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elTwitcho > Filo


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> elTwitcho > Filo
> [snapback]822120[/snapback]​


hastatus < you


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Akoto said:


> Very well said eltwitcho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw you, little shithead. How would you like it if someone put pics of all your relatives dead and torn up? I actually know a couple people that died from that sh*t.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> hastatus < you
> [snapback]822143[/snapback]​


LOOOOOL...

im not even going to say anything..

but you are correct...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

anyone notice the little child in the lower middle left holding his hands up high?

heh....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> Screw you, little shithead. How would you like it if someone put pics of all your relatives dead and torn up? I actually know a couple people that died from that sh*t.
> [snapback]822149[/snapback]​


If you're so torn up over this bro, how much money have you donated to the relief effort exactly?

As for if it were my relatives, a picture of say my mom clearly identifiable after being hit by a car or something I'd be enraged over, if she was somehow in this picture somewhere I'd never know the difference. These people are unidentifiable, the subject of the picture isn't "look at this specific dude, Joe from my sisters family is right in the bottom left" it's to show the scale of the catastrophe, and that's done by showing a mass of bodies, not one person. If I lost someone in this incident, I'd be showing the picture around like crazy and asking for donations to help those that are still alive, but that's just me.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Some nasty ass sh*t man.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> anyone notice the little child in the lower middle left holding his hands up high?
> 
> heh....
> [snapback]822155[/snapback]​










dam bro did u take a magnified glass to that pic 
or just beating off to it


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

Filo said:


> Screw you, little shithead. How would you like it if someone put pics of all your relatives dead and torn up? I actually know a couple people that died from that sh*t.
> [snapback]822149[/snapback]​


This pic is much better viewing rather than seeing you annoy other members by your disgusting remarks.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> If you're so torn up over this bro, how much money have you donated to the relief effort exactly?
> As for if it were my relatives, a picture of say my mom clearly identifiable after being hit by a car or something I'd be enraged over, if she was somehow in this picture somewhere I'd never know the difference. These people are unidentifiable, the subject of the picture isn't "look at this specific dude, Joe from my sisters family is right in the bottom left" it's to show the scale of the catastrophe, and that's done by showing a mass of bodies, not one person. If I lost someone in this incident, I'd be showing the picture around like crazy and asking for donations to help those that are still alive, but that's just me.
> [snapback]822163[/snapback]​


Since you are calling me out, and my hours have been cut from my work, I was only able to afford $50 for this pay period. It isn't much but every bit helps.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam bro did u take a magnified glass to that pic
> or just beating off to it
> 
> 
> ...


both.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I found the solution to end the bickering, DRINK JACK


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I found the solution to end the bickering, DRINK JACK
> [snapback]822186[/snapback]​


Cheers


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> If you're so torn up over this bro, how much money have you donated to the relief effort exactly?
> As for if it were my relatives, a picture of say my mom clearly identifiable after being hit by a car or something I'd be enraged over, if she was somehow in this picture somewhere I'd never know the difference. These people are unidentifiable, the subject of the picture isn't "look at this specific dude, Joe from my sisters family is right in the bottom left" it's to show the scale of the catastrophe, and that's done by showing a mass of bodies, not one person. If I lost someone in this incident, I'd be showing the picture around like crazy and asking for donations to help those that are still alive, but that's just me.
> [snapback]822163[/snapback]​


*
I normally do not get into heated debates as that only seems to drag it on longer... HOWEVER, I would like to comment on your post..

1) I gave $500 to the World Vision. And I encourage other to give if they are able to. Anything helps.. I challenge anyone to make a donation.. whether it be $5 of $500...

https://www.kintera.org/site/pp.asp?c=fvKVL...&lpos=main1text

I also understand that most of you on this board are 16 year old kids and have some kind of food service job that pays minimum wage. Thats fine, I need someone to serve me at Taco Bell or McDonalds.









2) If people are not aware of the magnatude of this disaster... get your head out of your ass!! It is all over CNN, NBC, ABC, FoxNews etc. We see these and more images everyday since Monday!! I do not think posting a pic of dead bodies floating around is something people want to see on a Piranha website. Have a little bit of decency.. It was very dis-tasteful and a classless act. If you still to choose to ... fine.. KARMA is a BITCH..
*


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> *
> KARMA is a BITCH..
> *
> 
> [snapback]822225[/snapback]​


DOesnt exist you Filthy Hippie
All in your mind


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> *
> 
> 2) If people are not aware of the magnatude of this disaster... get your head out of your ass!! It is all over CNN, NBC, ABC, FoxNews etc.
> *
> ...


1) Karma is bullshit, get it right

2) Hearing numbers is one thing, seeing it yourself is another. I think it's important for people to see.

As for this being a piranha-site, this is the lounge, it has nothing to do with piranhas so that argument doesn't hold sh*t.


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

As for this being a piranha-site, this is the lounge, it has nothing to do with piranhas so that argument doesn't hold sh*t.

hahaha!







You got OWNED lwrleveldick!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Akoto said:


> As for this being a piranha-site, this is the lounge, it has nothing to do with piranhas so that argument doesn't hold sh*t.
> hahaha!
> 
> 
> ...


im telling you man, this richard guy hopped on coffee is a smart person....
Still Shagy like a Hippie amn hippie though :laugh:


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Akoto said:


> As for this being a piranha-site, this is the lounge, it has nothing to do with piranhas so that argument doesn't hold sh*t.
> hahaha!
> 
> 
> ...


*ha ha ha , go back to your minimal paying job flipping burgers.. you want to do something.. donate some money bitch.. posting pics isnt helping anything.. are the the new p-fury therapist?







*


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm glad i've seen the pic, up until now i've been able to keep myself in my own little world. the pic was like a smack in the head with a hammer and def brought me back to reality. it shows the magnitude of the disaster and doesnt just show damaged property like most of the censored papers and news reports. I'm prtty sure the pic wasnt posted for some sicko's entertainment.

Thankyou for bringing me out of denial and back into the real world. After seeing that pic i will most certainly be making a donation


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> *ha ha ha , go back to your minimal paying job flipping burgers.. you want to do something.. donate some money bitch.. posting pics isnt helping anything.. are the the new p-fury therapist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know if hes a Burger Flipper, Hipppie?
What if he wraps your Tacos up Hippie?
What if hes a Bar B Q'er Hippie?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wasnt it like 120 thousand people that died so far?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> wasnt it like 120 thousand people that died so far?
> [snapback]822275[/snapback]​


Around that many I believe.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> How do you know if hes a Burger Flipper, Hipppie?
> What if he wraps your Tacos up Hippie?
> What if hes a Bar B Q'er Hippie?
> [snapback]822269[/snapback]​


I am done.. I have an opinion and so do you. I voiced it and so did you.. Im not going to continue with any name calling or anything like that.. Everyone have a great New Years!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> I am done.. I have an opinion and so do you. I voiced it and so did you.. Im not going to continue with any name calling or anything like that.. Everyone have a great New Years!!
> [snapback]822280[/snapback]​


And Remember lwrlevel, Drink Jack


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

omg el twitcho like you seriously f*cking rock!

yes this war is illegal american people are good people but this goverment is corrupt as sh*t foreign policy= imperialism/globalization

there is no god.

our leader filo?

you mean the same leader the president has, right?

you must be talking about the ruling class of america that decides everything, right?

b/c i got news for you, presidents are just puppets


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> *ha ha ha , go back to your minimal paying job flipping burgers.. you want to do something.. donate some money bitch.. posting pics isnt helping anything.. are the the new p-fury therapist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when did you became the chairperson of the 700 Club asking for donations? Go to different thread and stop spreading your hippie principle


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> And Remember lwrlevel, Drink Jack
> [snapback]822281[/snapback]​


I am sure I will...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Akoto said:


> Since when did you became the chairperson of the 700 Club asking for donations? Go to different thread and stop spreading your hippie principle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man... have a great New Year!! By the way, never really liked the 700 club..


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

fuckin gross, but ill admit, i looked twice.


----------



## Akoto (Dec 1, 2004)

lwrlevel said:


> Hey man... have a great New Year!! By the way, never really liked the 700 club..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> As for being disrespectful, how is it being disrespectful? People should see what happened over there because it's one of the worst tragedies to happen in some time. Saying "oh f*ck that, I don't want to see it" is the sh*t that's disrespectful. Burying your head in the sand and acting like some vague number of people in some vague far away country died some vague and unknown death is disrespectful.[snapback]822090[/snapback]​


I agree.. I dont think its disrespectfull in anyway to show the aftermath and fate of the people who've lost their lives from a massive destruction. The pics are graphic, but its in the lines of simply showing and not intentionaly posting it on purpose to offend anyone. Again, the Lounge has a rating factor which disclaims matters not siutable for ALL people. If you dont like what you see, simply place your opinions and ignore the thread.

Peacock and others, pls stay with the topic. Any other derailment on personal attacks with each other will simply close this thread and punished.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

photo die?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

yea i still have the pic.. i need some one to put OWNED on it for me...

Bobme, you are my man.. i will send it to you via AIM.. lets roll.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

You people that were outraged by the pic... the title says what you were going to be shown. If you don't like it, don't open the thread. What did you expect to see, adorable little bunnies or something?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> elTwitcho > Filo
> [snapback]822120[/snapback]​


No f*cking kidding eltwitch........ good sh*t, carry on bro.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea go for it.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

Wheres the pics, can somebody repost them?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

uhmm...... I WANA SEE DA DEAD PEOPLE!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i haven't read every post and haven't seen the pic either ,but i don't think its disrespectful at all. Pictures like that merely open peoples eyes to whats really happening and change peoples views and are therefore more likely to want to help and make donations.

Peacock, whats funny? I missed the joke somewhere.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Filo said:


> wtf man that is soooo dis respectful, close this sh*t...
> [snapback]822067[/snapback]​


this is the lounge and anyone can speak their mind.. just because you see it as disrespectful doensmt mean this thread should be closed.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

heffer2028 said:


> this is the lounge and anyone can speak their mind.. just because you see it as disrespectful doensmt mean this thread should be closed.
> [snapback]824243[/snapback]​


You are right.







im sorry for thinking it should be closed. this is a great thread.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Just wondering if someone could PM me the pictures or the link to the pictures since it was taken down.

Thank you


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dammit i wanna see the pic and i promise not to cry like some members here


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

very sad, as is the large amount of detatchment so many people outside of these countries seem to feel.



> "Peacock, whats funny? I missed the joke somewhere."


I don't see the joke either, what a horror.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Such a devastating and emotional death of innocent human beings. Looking at the picture makes my heart break in every direction. I even had that image in my head all night long. Very sad for those who lost their lives, especially the children.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow crazy


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

oh...my....









I cannot beleive it


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Very sad.







The pictures kinda put it in persp ective


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

eww


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> hastatus < you
> [snapback]822143[/snapback]​


....You're an idiot, if you were trying to insult Neal.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i never got to see it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ....You're an idiot, if you were trying to insult Neal.
> [snapback]825368[/snapback]​


 i wasnt trying to insult neal. he is quite funny.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh ok...now I see where you were going with it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RIP


----------

